

Ask HN: Do you have a "Home" link in your main navigation? - neovive

I'm considering excluding the "Home" link from a new website to keep the main navigation clean.  I plan on using the website logo in the upper left corner in place of the "Home" link, which seems to be a commonly accepted practice these days.<p>Is the Home link still useful in a modern web ui or is it a relic of the past?<p>I hope Jakob Nielsen isn't reading this :).
======
run4yourlives
What does your audience think about the subject?

For non-savvy users that aren't aware of home/logo navigation, a home link is
essential to avoid confusion.

~~~
neovive
I'll have to run a test to see how things go. I may just stick with the "Home"
link for now.

------
mixmax
I would say that as long as you have a clickable logo that takes you to the
home page everything is allright. Most users will expect to be taken to the
home page when clicking it.

------
tokenadult
I have both the logo, as is indeed expected by most users these days, and a
text link. I like Jakob Nielsen for issues like this.

------
noodle
if we're talking about a web application, i use a home-type link. the clearly
labeled ability to return to the default screen is important, i feel.

if we're talking about a blog or something, i'll usually exclude a home-type
link in favor of the logo.

